# Recovery Mode failing



## JWR88 (8 mo ago)

Hi

I’m getting the TiVo boot logo cycling and am unable to load Recovery Mode to perform a Factory Reset

Any help would be appreciated

Thanks
James


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

Did you press and hold the reset button for ten seconds? 

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JWR88 (8 mo ago)

Yes, Reset button for 10 sec, then clicked Reset again and is says “Loading Recovery Mode…”, BUT doesn’t load and just cycles on the TiVo boot logo.

Not sure what else I can do?


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

Me neither at that point. You can try tivo CS or try and pm tivopm on Reddit. 

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JWR88 (8 mo ago)

Contacted Tivo CS and they just said “likely hardware issue”, so nothing they can do to help since out of warranty!!

Looks like I have a dead Tivo Stream 4K ☹


----------



## TV2 (Nov 5, 2021)

JWR88 said:


> Contacted Tivo CS and they just said “likely hardware issue”, so nothing they can do to help since out of warranty!!
> 
> Looks like I have a dead Tivo Stream 4K ☹


Ive had luck finding them at local walmarts for $9-15. check for sku 787014131 with brickseek


----------

